# Bananahammock! The official Scrubs club~



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 9, 2008)

It's self-explanitory, If you like Scrubs, you join.
Current Members.....
RandomTyphoon
SargentwaffelS
Animorph
Teh Hyper Pikadator
iphillip1
Arylett Dawnsborough
Lucas755
Notory/Notoriously Unknown


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: The Scrubs club! *or the newbie club**

I wanna join!! I too share your love of that show!!!

I just discovered the "clubs" part of the forums so what exactly can you do once you join one?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, you say you wanna join, and you have to like the subject, in this case, Scrubs.
Since you fall into those qualifications....
You're in!


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 12, 2008)

umm.......YAY?!?!?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Sep 12, 2008)

*Pops in*

Here we go. I love Scrubs...heck, what's not to love? It's deep, it's funny, it's dramatic...heck, pretty much every episode has a music video built into it.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 12, 2008)

Quite true. Hey you know that one episode where there's this patient that hears everyone singing and stuff instead of talking? Yeah, that episode *was* a music video. (Please forgive me as I suck at describing things on such short notice and that I don't know any of the episode titles)


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Sep 16, 2008)

MEMEMEMEMEMEM-*slap*
MEMEME-*slap*
M-*slap*
Well you get the point.
Well, here's a moment:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB1F86_U96M&NR=1


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha, I remember that one.....


----------



## Dragon_night (Sep 17, 2008)

Wait, wait...

EEEEEAAAGLLLLE!! *Jumps and crashes*

Can I join? :D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, please!
On that note,
Teh Hyper Pikadator is in, and so are you, newbie!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 20, 2008)

When does the new season start?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh, god, I think it started already!
Unfortunetly, No Comedy Central= Never getting to see if the new season's good or bad. ;_;


----------



## Philly (Oct 1, 2008)

Can I join.  I just discovered it recently but I LOVE it.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 1, 2008)

Yup. Actually some...eight months ago I redicovered it. So yeah, You are in, and I'll edit the list soon.
BTW, would you like to join ArtificialFlavor?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh god, this is the coolest Scrubs pic I have seen.....


----------



## Philly (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome pic!


----------



## Philly (Oct 4, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!!  Has anyone just seen the new episode of Scrubs!  Spoiler to the right>Dr. Kelso Left!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 4, 2008)

...Well, that's been there for a while. *Granted, only if you watched it when originally aired on NBC*...Still, very shocking.


----------



## Philly (Oct 4, 2008)

oh, whoops.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 5, 2008)

True, It's been there for a while.
I sooooo want to watch it though...
Also, doesn't Dr. Cox become the new cheif of medicen?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 5, 2008)

Mmmm-hmmm. Rumor has it though that Kelso isn't out of the picture quite yet though...*Shifty eyes*


----------



## Philly (Oct 6, 2008)

I figured.  when is the new season on?


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 6, 2008)

The Scrubs musical episode is the best thing in the world _ever._

I don't watch Scrubs much, so I won't join (I'm hoping to buy a bunch of DVDs at some point so maybe then), but I needed to say that. They should make a CD of the songs.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 6, 2008)

They have, Danni. Plus, I'm pretty sure you get get them all off the internet.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 6, 2008)

O______O
*goes to download 'em all!*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, I love Scrubs! Especially Elliot, she's my favourite character, she reminds me so much of myself. I know, I must be pretty crazy to say that.

Haven't been watching it lately, but I definately need to get back into the habit!

Does Arylett want to join? Yes.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 6, 2008)

Arylett can join.
And will be known as Elliot.
Dibs on Jordan, since Perry's my favorite caracther, and Jordan's a female version.
Also, you *all* now what that means... >=3


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 6, 2008)

Dibs on JD! *Tilts head to the left eagerly*...Hmm...mouse and twist...mouse and twist...got it!*Runs off to buy hair products*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 7, 2008)

Animorph said:


> *...Hmm...mouse and twist...mouse and twist...got it!*Runs off to buy hair products*


*dead laughing*


----------



## Philly (Oct 10, 2008)

Ooo!  Can I be Dr. Cox!


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 10, 2008)

Meh, I might as well join the fun too. I call dibs on Dr. Jan Itor


----------



## Philly (Oct 10, 2008)

The janitor isn't a doc.  Newbie.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 10, 2008)

I think he knows that. In one episode, I believe, Janitor pretended that he was a doctor and called himself Dr. Jan Itor. 

Whee, I'm Elliot! I'm... Arylliot!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 10, 2008)

A couple of episodes, actually.

Wait, does this mean that there has to be uncomfortable sexual tension between me and Arylliot, along with a will they, won't they perspective until the fourth season of this club? 

...I am Now...J.A!...God that's lame...A.D? ...Dorimorph?...I'll stick with J.A for a little while. Now, I have a daydream quota to fill, so...*Tilts head to the right*


----------



## Philly (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey.  Newbie!  Snap out of it.  And when is the new season!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 12, 2008)

No idea....*Hugs* Sneak hug! *Runs off*


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Oct 12, 2008)

sergeantwaffleS said:


> Meh, I might as well join the fun too. I call dibs on Dr. Jan Itor


Awww, then that leaves me with Turk.
Now, at least I can dooo this:

Than explain our guy love, that's all it issss
guy love he's mine I'm his
there's nothing gay about it in our eyes.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 12, 2008)

It's Guy love!
Between two guys...

...Never really liked that song. But hey, you get to spout off pop culture references, fill the quota of semi positive ethnic minorities, and be married to whoever is Carla. Oh, and you can air band.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 12, 2008)

Air baaand!
I call guitar and lead!
Then *I * am now Random Sullivan...
no.
Jordan Typhoon?
Oh yea....


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm Teh Hyper Turk....
Ok...
I CALLZ DA BASS.


----------



## Philly (Oct 13, 2008)

NEVER HUG ME AGAIN!!!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 13, 2008)

Can I join this... thing you've got going here?
I like scrubs.
They're comfy and easy to wear!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 13, 2008)

Combining Scrubs and Pokemon.
Classic.
Who do you wanna be?
Jordan, Dr.Cox, Janitor,J.D,and Turk have been taken.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 13, 2008)

So has Elliot, actually. *Daydream*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 13, 2008)

Stop imaging. NOW.
*menancenly holds a bat*


----------



## Philly (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that Lucas wants to me Dr. Beardfacé.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 13, 2008)

Beardfacé, damnit![/funnyaccent]


----------



## Philly (Oct 13, 2008)

that's what I said.  Beardfacé.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 14, 2008)

I know, but I lurve referencin' it.


----------



## Philly (Oct 14, 2008)

OK.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 14, 2008)

Welly well, If he's gonna be Beardfacé, he'll need a beard.
*tapes a beard to Lucas755*


----------



## Philly (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not sure he wants to be Beardfacé, but he mentioned that earlier today.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 14, 2008)

;;Rambles on about weird childhood;;

Yeah so one time my brother and I were at a barbecue. And like, mom was making these hotdogs. But we thought they were dingdangsticks, like my brother's. So we tried to take the dingdangsticks and free them into the wild. Mom got really mad about that. She locked me in my room for three days and told me I'd never see an actual dingdangstick because I was too fat!

;;Continues insane rambling about crazy childhood, has awkward sexual tension with J.A;;


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 14, 2008)

;;Backs away sllowly;;
Geez, you are annoying.....


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 14, 2008)

*Maintains awkward sexual tension, stops daydreaming*
...Poor little Yimmeny...never stood a chance against The Rock.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 14, 2008)

*It's Beardfacé, Dammit!*
Besides, I'll be Kelso! I'll just laugh hysterically when people mention me, until I come back into the show as I obviously will...


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, that means you have to have a whipping boy...Someone find a minor scrubs fan and convince them to be Ted. *Daydreams about Auditions for Ted, with several board members giving their sad sigh*


----------



## Philly (Oct 15, 2008)

I have an Idea.  Let's have a trivia contest!  I can arrange for trophy's to be made for 1st 2nd and 3rd place.  Waddaya think?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll lose!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 15, 2008)

I wanna do it.
Lesse, if it's about the show, no problem.
As for the actors...*runs to scrubs wikia*
Oh yeah, have any of you ever cross Pokemon with Scrubs? 


RandomTyphoon said:


> My Scrubs obsession hath cuzed me to do this:
> J.D. the Wartortle
> Elliot the Mudkip
> Turk the Ponyta
> ...


----------



## Philly (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm talkin about the show.  I'll make the questions!  Yall ready!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 15, 2008)

Sure..... I guess. But I'll lose.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 15, 2008)

Go for it. It'll be fun but I'll probably lose too.


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

*Dr. Cox's [Scrubs] Trivia*

OK.  Here's how it's going to work.  You will not be scored on how many you get right but the set point values.  Some questions *WILL* be harder than others, and some will be easier.  PM me with your answer.  So, without further adieu, Here are the first questions:

1.  What does J.D. stand for?(2 points)
2.  Dr. Cox's short first name is Perry.  What is that short for?(4 points)
3.  How many years has Ted worked for Sacred Heart Hospital?(3 points)
4.  What is the Janitor's 1st name?(3 points)
5.  How many seasons have there been so far?(1 point)
6.  What is the song played at the end of the episode "My Own Personal Jesus" when Turk was running to save the pregnant girl?(5 points)
7.  What is Turk's first name?(3 points)
8.  Where does Dr. Kelso live when his wife kicks him out?(2 points)
9.  What is Dr. Kelso's wife's name?(2 points)

This is out of 25 points and all responses should be submitted by 10/19/08

Those who have PMed me their answer:


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey!  I've happened upon an idea.  Why don't we create an RPG thread with our new roles!  Feedback please.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

...I'd like that. Granted, we'd either have to start making up diseases or constantly consult some sort of medical wiki, but it's certainly possible.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 16, 2008)

YES.

Let's do it.

And I vote in favour of making up diseases~


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, oh hell, yes!
All in favor?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 16, 2008)

May I join? And I say yes to the rp, too.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes. :evil:
WE FOUND OUR WHIPPING BOY!
ChaosTres: What?
Me:Nothing...


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 16, 2008)

_"Hey! That's character control!"_ Chaostres said violently.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

"There was a form. A FORM." Jordan said, shaking her head.
"Ya wanna know something, Princess Buttercup? Just go with it, or I'll _show you_
violence!" She raised her metal bat heavily.





Translation:Well, you gotta be someone...Okay, fine, I'ts your pick..
Oh,and, *crack*


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 16, 2008)

_"I'll show you violence..."_ ChaosTres replied, _"And also, You spelled Arylett Dawnsborough wrong."_


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

*one edit later*
"There, it's done ya-"
*gets dragged away*


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 16, 2008)

*Gets pushed away*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

*growls*



Oh, BTW, who *are* ya gonna be?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 16, 2008)

Let's see, who's left?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

The Todd, Laverne,*the deceased count*
Annnd, really, anyone, but I think all the main characters are taken, right...?


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey.  New guy.  Be Ted or else!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

We don't have a Carla...and I want someone to call me Bambi...*Goes into nickname withdrawal and clings to Arylett*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

*reads Gender*
Er, a male Carla.....
*screams!*


----------



## LaDarylla (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll be Carla!
CAN I JOIN!?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, and yes!
J.A, git offa Allyot.


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Oct 16, 2008)

Yay!
I say yes on RPG.
But before we start....
Well, he did say if we mention his na-
OH, KEEELSO!


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 16, 2008)

Fine, I'll be Ted.


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

chaos tres is a guy.  Someone find a gal that likes scrubs!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 16, 2008)

;;Shudders and cringes and twiches, Arylliot does not like people touching her;;

Would you mind getting OFF me JA...? ;;Feels weird sexual tension;;


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 16, 2008)

JA, get off Queen Arylett.


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

YA  A girl!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

Didn't we find a girl?
O_o

Also, a random clip.
 God, halp us all.


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes.  That is why I'm happy.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh....
OK, then.


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

New Girl!  Can you be Carla!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

*Releases*
Fine... I'll just daydream over here...*Walks into a corner and tilts head to left dejectedly*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

*thunks J.A w/ metal bat semi-lightish*
QUIT IT......


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

AH!*Falls over* My skull!*Pauses from writhing in pain, tilts head*


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

Newbie!  Enough!  *Slaps Animorph over head*


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

Double Ah! My other side of the skull...*Gets up and moves away*


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

Bye Susan.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

_Try all you want, Dr. Phil...ip, but I'll get that hug one day..._ *Picks up a chart and enters a supply closet, attempting to make a dramatic exit.


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

Never will I hug you!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

_How the heck is he in my head? ...I love it...Hehe..._ *Giddy Look, remains in supply closet*


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

I heard that.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

_Err...umm...damn, must not think...*Snaps to the tune from West Side Story*_


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

STOP THINKING ABOUT MUSIC FROM WEST SIDE STORY!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

_GET OUT OF MY HEAD! DEAR LORD, I CAN'T GET HIM OUT! *Collapses into the fetal position_


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

Hahahaha!  *Walks away with evil smile on face.*


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 16, 2008)

What?! Did I hear-
*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! HAHAHAHHAH!!*


----------



## Philly (Oct 16, 2008)

Kelso.


----------



## Philly (Oct 17, 2008)

mmk.  You guys wanted it, so here it is.  our new episode all to our own.  In the rp section.  go here http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3564  sorry.  I'm bad with coding.  which little button is it that will make the word here have the link?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi

Can I join?

Please.


----------



## Philly (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes.  Please, Can you be Turk!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 17, 2008)

Pikadator's Turk.
'Member, ya genius?


----------



## Philly (Oct 17, 2008)

He's Turk?  Hm... I must have missed that post.  Well then, there are no main characters left, so I guess Todd, That morgue guy whose name I can never remember.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll take Todd.

Don't know how much I'll be able to get into character, but I can give it a go...

High Five!

(I haven't seem much of Todd since a) he's a minor character, and b) I only ever seem to get to see the same episodes over and over. That attempt above was probably pathetic)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 17, 2008)

*gets slapped instead*
Grrr...
*looks at Dr.Phililp Cox*
I'm gonna go beat at him. Stay here.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 17, 2008)

*Ahahahahahahahaha!*
It's the globe, Philly.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 17, 2008)

So anyone want some stuffed squirrels? *sprays some gatorade in  mouth*

Also, check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl9ZZsUX00s


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 19, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> That morgue guy whose name I can never remember.


He's Doug. I had to look at Wikipedia for that.

So, could you list who's taken for me? I'd join if I knew who to be. You should put that stuff on the first post.


----------



## Philly (Oct 22, 2008)

I didn't start this so talk to Jordantyphoon about that.  Doug, all patients, Laverne, Beardfacé, Snoop Dog Intern... I mean Attending.


----------



## Philly (Oct 22, 2008)

I will accept responses to the trivia on page 3 until friday now.  PLEASE RESPOND BY PMING ME!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 23, 2008)

Three things:
One: KUNG FU!!!
Two: The reason I haven't posted in a while is because for some retarded reason, Tcod didn't work on one of these public computers...
*kick* Screw public computers.
Three:Hmm, all primary characters are taken. Take any other secondarys as you wish.
Four:Really four.....*screws Todd in the head*
Edit: The forums were down for everyone too?
Still.....
*more kick* Screw them. >=3


----------



## Philly (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah.  The london sever was out and so tCoD was out all weekend, all around the world.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahhh. Thanks Coxy.^^
Anyway, who's it gonna be, Orange?


----------



## Philly (Oct 23, 2008)

Your Sooo not welcome.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 23, 2008)

*leaves in middle of stament, hides in control room*
Heh, you can't see meee~
Whoa.O__o
I just sounded like that kid that works here. J.a...
No.....
A.J? Yeah, A.J.
"Is he still in that closet??' Jordan muttered to no one in particular.


----------



## LaDarylla (Oct 23, 2008)

*looks in closet for medical supplies*
*sigh* Get up, Bambi.
*drags J.A out by collar*
You've got patients.>>


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 23, 2008)

*Pops up* Sorry Darylla...*That sort of works as your Carla/LaDarylla name*...*Walks into a patients room* Mr. Steel...First name, Man of.


----------



## Philly (Oct 23, 2008)

OK newbie.  So, what are you going to do to treat this guy.  It looks like he has some radiation exposure, probably Kryptoite.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 23, 2008)

"Well, Doctor Phillip, I've already ordered an anti-comicbookfictional anti-alienbiologyscrewcontinuality test. I've also got him on a steady drip of comic book ink."


----------



## Philly (Oct 24, 2008)

Good work newbie.  I would also order an anti-Marvelcomics test.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 24, 2008)

Already done, and I've diagnosed him with What'shiscreatorsnameIcanneverrememberic Syncaiknowit'snotstanleeright.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys!!!!!.......Damnit! They never seem to be here when I show up....


----------



## Philly (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm Here!


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 24, 2008)

True. But now you're gone!!!


----------



## Philly (Oct 24, 2008)

No I'm not.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh. 
*tries to start conversation*

So how's the weather?


----------



## Philly (Oct 25, 2008)

Rainy.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 26, 2008)

*is still in control room*
THis is great! I can see everything and no one knows I'm up here!!
*finds out I had my hand on speakerphone button..,*
O-O
_Crap._


----------



## Philly (Oct 26, 2008)

JORDAN!  I can't believe her!  I'm gonna kill her.  She'll be glad she's near a ton of doctors!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes! Hole in one! Ehh, I'm getting bored with golfing.
[/doublestalkpost]


----------



## Philly (Oct 26, 2008)

Good.  Kelso


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 26, 2008)

*looks at screen*
Uh-oh. Pherry's a-coming....
Luckily, I still have my bat.


----------



## Philly (Oct 27, 2008)

Uh-Oh. What if she still has that bat.  I better get Sarah to come with me.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 27, 2008)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!*


----------



## Philly (Oct 27, 2008)

lol.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 27, 2008)

*Pops up*

"I'll have any girl come with me - high five!"


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 27, 2008)

*turns off screen*
"Phew, thankfully, he's probably forgotten all about it. Now I can put this away.*sticks bat in corner*" Jordan muttered. Of course, _then_ she saw that, a)The screens are still on,and
b) she's still holding the button.
_Why do I keep doing that!_ she thought.


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm, what happened to J.A-
*bump*
Hey man, wanna get some beer later?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 27, 2008)

*turns monitors on*
Ok. There is a good chance he did *not* just hear that...>>


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 27, 2008)

Yah, totally! I haven't had an Appletini in days!


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys!!!!  .......*silence*...........

DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 28, 2008)

Weel, now I can leave. It's freezin' in here.
*finds out door is stuck*
O_o Arg.
I shoulda bought food....


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, BTw, when are the trophies a-comin'?
=D?


----------



## Philly (Oct 29, 2008)

OH!  Right!  I'll have them within a week!  But I only got 2 responses.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 30, 2008)

Can I still respond? I completely forgot.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, OK! ^^


----------



## Philly (Oct 30, 2008)

Go ahead.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 30, 2008)

With what?  The story or...?


----------



## Philly (Oct 30, 2008)

Uhhhh, Both?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 2, 2008)

OK then.
*kicks door a lot*
Damn, this doesn't open!
*hits with bat*


----------



## Philly (Nov 3, 2008)

*Walks up to intercom room*  Hey, Jordan, Are you in there?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 5, 2008)

*stops banging*
Yes. I'm....welll....*coughstckandIneedsomehelpcough*
*resumes banging*


----------



## Philly (Nov 5, 2008)

OH MY GOD!  Are you stuck in there?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes! Very stuck.
.......
Wait, you actually...care?


----------



## Philly (Nov 5, 2008)

No.  I just want to stand here and LAUGH!  Muahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 5, 2008)

*Passes by, stares*

..._Either you help her out and suffer his wrath, or let her be and suffer her wrath...maybe she won't notice if I just slowly walk away backwards_*Slowly walks away backwards*


----------



## Philly (Nov 5, 2008)

NEWBIE!  Get back here!

(You think that we should move this to the RP?)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 5, 2008)

((Awww, but these kinds of conversations are fun.))
*crouches down*
Y'know, I can just see from the opening down here...>>
Hey, idiot!

Wait, not you. I meant the one that thinks I can't see 'em. I CAN SEE YOU. >=o


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 6, 2008)

I sense that someone is stuck in a freezer...


----------



## Philly (Nov 6, 2008)

Who is that?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 6, 2008)

*Blink Blink, begins backing away slowly again, before turning tail and diving itno a closing elevator. *


----------



## Philly (Nov 6, 2008)

AAAAGGGG!  I'll punish her for that later.  So, Jordan, I think this is pretty funny, don't you?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 7, 2008)

*looks around for a key*
Arg. _SOMEONE_ in this hellhole of a hospital must have the key to this place!
Think, Jordan, think. Now who can I possibly get that has keys to this place?


----------



## Philly (Nov 7, 2008)

I happen to have a key!  But I won't open it!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 10, 2008)

>=c
That's it!
CHAARGE!
*door opens magiclly, without any effort*
Oh.Crap.
*falls on Pherry*


----------



## ijy (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi I am new but I love scrubs in fact I all the seasons on dvd.I would like to join


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 10, 2008)

OK!^^
Here's a problem though.
Who ya gonna be?
On that note, I is in a good mood. They finally moved Scrubs to the morning slot on TV Land. Fwee, Scrubs before school!^^
Aaaand on yet _another note_,...
Whose machines?


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, wait...
I just noticed that we never had a Halloween episode.
Can we have one , JT? Pweedy pweasy?


----------



## ijy (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like to be elliot if she's available


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 10, 2008)

Arrliot is Elliot.
And, THP, you have to get me out of here first.>=3


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Nov 10, 2008)

OK!
*unlocks door*


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 10, 2008)

My secret closet opening sense is tingling! I have personal items in there!
I'm bored, I'll go steal Ted's lunch.


----------



## ijy (Nov 12, 2008)

can i be kim or jhonny the tackling alseimers patient.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 12, 2008)

Yupperz^^ Well, choose, based on gender, since both are available.
*looks back a post or so...*
Whoops,I was already out...T-T
So, what _did_ THT open?
Ok guys, everyone out of the Scrubscharacther outfits*yes I'm-a foorcing you..>=3*
I need to ask a question, since we have to do it sometime or another...>>
No matter how horifying it is to think about, what should be the title for the last episode?
*ducks*


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, don't look at me, I just opened the back door. Of something. Or other.
Edit: The last episode?*le gasp* 
Screw you.
*gets out paintball gun*
phhhht.


----------



## Philly (Nov 13, 2008)

"My Resolution"  That would be an awesome name.  And someone has to die.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 13, 2008)

Someone has to...die?
*Muahahaha..


----------



## Philly (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, someone like Kim, the Janitor, or Dr. Cox.  Maybe Jordan.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Nov 14, 2008)

Or all of them.


----------



## Philly (Nov 14, 2008)

All of them?  Then it would have to be a bomb exploded in a patient while they were all in the building.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe not _that_ extreme...


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 14, 2008)

Kelso will became a suicide bomber, and kill the entire castle! I mean hospital!


----------



## ijy (Nov 14, 2008)

RandomTyphoon said:


> Yupperz^^ Well, choose, based on gender, since both are available.
> *looks back a post or so...*
> Whoops,I was already out...T-T
> So, what _did_ THT open?
> ...


i will be kim i guess.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 14, 2008)

The last episode will be "Suck it, bitch!"


----------



## Philly (Nov 14, 2008)

Cool.  That would be funny.


----------



## Philly (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't Let IJY in.  He is a guy and is hated by all in his presence.


----------



## ijy (Nov 17, 2008)

hey PHIL I am already in and I got kim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ijy (Nov 17, 2008)

also i think the last episode should be called im getting married(elliot and JD).


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 17, 2008)

OK guys...
You stay here...
*locks them both in the room*
On that note, lookers whta I found...ers.
A scrubs comic! they really exist!


----------



## Philly (Nov 18, 2008)

ijy said:


> hey PHIL I am already in and I got kim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SILENCE!  I KILL YOU!


----------



## ijy (Nov 18, 2008)

I think that in the last episode the janitor will become an actor.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys, as much as I love a good fight...
WHY DO YOU HATE EACH OTHER SO G-DARN MUCH?!


----------



## Philly (Nov 19, 2008)

We are friends in real life.  I hate him.


----------



## ijy (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah we are friends it is just sort of a rivalry friendship.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 19, 2008)

Ahhh.*nodnod*
Well, same with me and THP.
Execpt we're related, so that supposed to happen...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 19, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> SILENCE!  I KILL YOU!


 Look at my ass, it says made in China.


----------



## Philly (Nov 20, 2008)

Hehehe.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 20, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> We are friends in real life.  I hate him.


Same goes for me.


----------



## ijy (Nov 21, 2008)

thank you lucas.


----------



## Philly (Nov 22, 2008)

What?  I don't get a thank you?  I was the one that said it originally!  Do you realize he was agreeing with me?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 23, 2008)

NEWS! NEW SEASON OF SCRUBS BEGINS ON JANUARY 6th! That is so fabulous! *Pause* ...that sounded straighter in my head.


----------



## Philly (Nov 23, 2008)

YAY!  HAPPY!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 24, 2008)

*mouth hung slack in total happy-shock*
Squee!
..
*that also sounded better in my head.*
Now for a question.
If you got transported to SHH and could do whatever you want what would your reaction be and what would you do?


----------



## Philly (Nov 24, 2008)

I would go hang out with Dr. Cox ALL DAY.  I would bug him until he gave me a rant that lasted AT LEAST 2 minutes.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd, of course jump around,considering I was there. Then I'd ask the Janitor If I could borrow J.D's keys to Sasha.
Joy ride FTW.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd stalk the janitor to see what he did all day. *Not cleaning...*


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 24, 2008)

That's because none of you eva say thank you!


----------



## ijy (Nov 29, 2008)

i just got the season 7 dvd it is awsome. but it only has 2 disks.


----------



## Philly (Nov 29, 2008)

Because season 7 only has 11 episodes.


----------



## ijy (Nov 30, 2008)

I know that but anyway in my princess you know how you see lavern i think its actualy lavernagain.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 3, 2008)

Probably. 
Huh, I sense a new topic comin' along...


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 3, 2008)

What's a lavern? Sounds like a mix between a cave and a lantern...


----------



## Philly (Dec 4, 2008)

Lavern.  The Nurse.  Nurse Roberts, who was killed in season 5 or 6 because they thought the show was going to end.  Then she was reincarnated as Shirley, played by the same actress, and JD is the only one that notices the similarity, thus giving her the nickname Laverneagain.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes. I know. I was talking about this so-called "lavern," not Laverne.


----------



## ijy (Dec 4, 2008)

it is the same actor lucas.


----------



## Philly (Dec 4, 2008)

ijy, he knows that.  But you spelled Laverne wrong.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 4, 2008)

Guys!
Guys....
Look wha-at I got,Look wha-at I got,Look wha-at I-*shot*
SEASON.FLIPPING.EIGHT.PREVIEW!
*squeeee* Watch it, comment, scream like a tiny,blubblering girl if desired.
That all instruction that you need to watch,G-DARNZ it.





That is all.


----------



## Philly (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay, what's up with JD having 5 o'clock shadow?  I don't like it, so Braff needs to shave.  Also, what is the name of the actor that plays Dr. Cox.  He is, of course, my favorite character.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 5, 2008)

1.True...it remided me that J.D.'s a guy.O____o
2. The actor's name is... John C. McGintley. Knew it from the top of my head, on account of spending wayyyyy too many hours in whilist other people were outside in summer.xD
3.None of you clicked that profy link at the top...right?


----------



## Philly (Dec 5, 2008)

What Profy link?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 5, 2008)

...Uh, never mind....Technechally, Profy's just my way of sayin' profile.
Jut...don't click it.


----------



## Philly (Dec 10, 2008)

Let's try and get more than 3 entries this time.  Scrubs Trivia Mark 2

1.)  What machine do all of the doctors and nurses hate?
2.)  Who is the executive producer of the show?
3.)  What is on the cover of J.D.'s diary?
3.)  How many different people have narrated the show?
4.)  What is Colonel Dr.'s real full name?
5.)  Why do people call Colonel Dr. that?
6.)  What is Snoop Dog Attending's first name?
7.)  Fill in the blank:  It's (Blank) Dammit!
8.)  The Janitor loves whom?
9.)  Who is my favorite character?
10.)  Does The Todd stuff?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 10, 2008)

*ragglesnaggle*
Don't forget the trophies gots it?!?!>>
I'll get to it soon.


----------



## Philly (Dec 10, 2008)

If more than 3 people participate then and only then will there be trophys.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok.*nodnod*
Also, I need your help, guyz!
Should we have a:
Scrubs art contest, where you either scan pictures, or make them on paint, or:
Scrubs icon fiind, in with we see how many icons we can find.
EX:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Or both!*squeee*


----------



## ijy (Dec 24, 2008)

I THINK I KNOW THE JANITORS NAME!!!!!! JOSH


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

The Janitors name is not Josh.  Nobody knows the Janitors name, because the writing staff has not chosen one yet.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Dec 24, 2008)

Actually, they have numerous times. Neil Flynn gets the final pick, though, and it'll be revealed in the final episode. Granted, considering the fact that the Janitor was confirmed to be in The Fugitive, he may very well be named Niel Flynn.


----------



## ijy (Jan 1, 2009)

Philly said:


> The Janitors name is not Josh.  Nobody knows the Janitors name, because the writing staff has not chosen one yet.


the janitor said he has been called josh and to that is a degree of truth


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, the new season has started off great. I love the new characters, the old ones still have a good dynamic...and I was really sad when  George died The humor was great, too...hehe...a box of condoms and a flare gun...*cracks up*


----------



## ijy (Jan 7, 2009)

I like the new cheif to and I liked (spoiler) george as well and to bad for steak night. how long do you think the janitor (josh) will stay fired?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, this is a good start. Steakniiight~
Damn, now I'm gonna be saying that for weeks. I now officially love Edward the intern.*grins*


----------



## ijy (Jan 8, 2009)

joe is going to kill someone!


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Jan 9, 2009)

I HAVE not been here in a while


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 9, 2009)

Me too.

George is the black guy in the second one, right?



> (spoiler) george


Psst, psst: That's not a spoiler code... x_X;;


ijy said:


> how long do you think the janitor (josh) will stay fired?


One episode.
Or I will flame ABC to the depths of hell. :3



ijy said:


> janitor (josh)


>:(

ALSO: I've been taping late night episodes of Scrubs, but not watching them. Now, I can have a gigantic (free) Scrubs collection!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 13, 2009)

If the Janitor doesn't come back soon...*grabs pitchfork* Y'now, I'll join you, Lucas.
Oh, BTW, has anyone seen the webisodes on the ABC website?'Cause I will.=3


----------



## ijy (Jan 14, 2009)

the janitor (josh) is back and he is still super special awesome!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 22, 2009)

For the record, does anyone else see all the Friends-Scrubs connections here? I'll explain later.


----------



## ijy (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah but there not that big. tuesday the 20th they cancelled scrubs for obama. *poed!*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome. I wish to join Typh. ^.^
I'm sorta new to the series, but I think it's really fun. It has it's laugh-out-loud moments too.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

OMIGOD BUMP.
O.o Uh....sure. I just hope you don't get in trouble.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

Why would I get into trouble?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Rule #2: Don't bump unless you really, really mean it.
Before replying to a topic, it is highly recommended to look at the date when the last reply to it was posted. If it is fairly old (a month is a rough guideline), it is often just best to let the topic die. If it's a topic relating strictly to some long-past event (that includes a question that has already been answered), don't revive it. If not, you should still think about it - is a poll about your favorite type of ice cream really so important that it's worth bringing back from the dead? If it's an interesting topic that is a poll in a broad sense (basically, any sort of thread that asks one question that everybody who replies to it is supposed to answer) that you think you would probably remake anyway, then you might as well bump it. It might also be worth it to bump a topic if you have something new and interesting to bring up that has not been brought up before in the topic and might revive the discussion. (Posting a new chapter to a story or new art in an art thread falls under that exception.) If in doubt, ask a moderator or administrator.

^this.


----------



## Flora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ Not joining but posted to mention that as long as the bump's on topic rule will not be used against you. ^^


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

^oh. Thank you. *phew* So. I do believe we need discussion.
Two, t'make up:
1.-Any favorite characters/one you are most like? Any and all newbies:Info on chacracters.

2.-Any crossovers?  HOOOOOOUSE EMM DEEEE


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

So THATS what bumping is. Okay, note to self: Think before you post.

I like the Janitor and Cox. The Janitor is just wierd and entertaining, while Coxes sarcasm is cruly funny.
Crossovers? SCRUBS RUNS A POKEMON CENTER! 8D
J.D.- WTF is this thing *pokes a Pikachu*

That would be intresting. |)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

JD's brains would be fried. Imagine Cox being mean to a Whismur and Janitor using Pachurisu for his..squirrel army. x3


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

*imagines* Ohhh, somebodys gotta do that crossover. If just to see the Patchirisu army. X3

Another crossover I just thought of would be Monty Pythons Flying Circus. I can see it now..... Everybody with heavy british accents an random sillyness everywhere.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Zach Braff with a brit acent. Woow.

Yeah, screw the fact that I crossed it out. House/Scrubs=ohmigod wut.
Y/Y/n


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 30, 2009)

HOW WAS I NOT TOLD OF THIS CLUB

Bump/join


----------

